# Help with wiring a wye for dcc



## willbacker45 (Aug 30, 2010)

ok everyone i am really lost with this i know i need to isolae something and add a autoreverse module but where? he is a picture


----------



## willbacker45 (Aug 30, 2010)

picture didnt work...

here is the link sorry!

http://www.trainlife.com/albums/photo/view/album_id/759/photo_id/96849


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You need to isolate the 3 legs of the wye as a single circuit from the rest of the layout (either gaps in the rails which you can fill with styrene and file to fit, or use plastic rail joiners), then wire the autoreverser into the wye itself. You want to make sure that your entire train can be in the wye if you have any kind of power draw behind the engine (like lights on caboose or End of Train device)


----------

